# Ice Reports



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lake Michigan heat sink not helping here. Then it was 18 last night and 19 this morning. Stiff wind predicted off shore tonight but not sure about onshore.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

The crap ponds should hold birds through this.


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Little muscamoot almost completely frozen out to the weed island.


I can confirm that Jerry, my Alaskan is still at my dock. Worked many hours to try and get it out, lost that battle and took a fall in water. That dead wind last night after midnight before it went west, froze things quick as I have seen. Hope we get a little daytime warmth.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ice at Pt. Au Gres this morning. You can barely see the open water a mile out there on the horizon


----------



## Take that Ringer (10 mo ago)

JeffroSoup said:


> Buddy hunted fish point on Tuesday and was breaking skim ice out to the spot. Im in saginaw and all small ponds around are skimmed over. Just went and checked crow island and its mostly skimmed over. By Saturday AM it will be fully skimmed over unless the wind keeps it open. Even saw skim ice on the tittabawassee River by the docks today. Should bring fresh birds down and will make the hunting good thats for sure.


We were crazy and hunted big water on the west side of the state both Saturday and Sunday morning. Saturday was absolutely lights out. We shot our two man limit of mallards in the first ten minutes of legal light and then proceeded to shoot a gorgeous drake wood duck, two huge geese, two hooded mergs and 3 buffies. Man we wish we had more guys with us. It snowed so hard but if there was any let up in the snow birds just poured in. Sunday was good but when compared to Saturday it stunk. Good luck


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Exactly the same as above! Saturday was one of the best days I have had on the west side for mallards in 10 years! Sunday things froze hard over night. Birds moved on.


----------



## duckindude (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody been down Lake Erie near Luna Pier? Trying to see if it's worth a drive down on Wednesday. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Were I hunt north of Sebewaing the ice is 3" thick or more.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Three inches thick sounds like it's time to go perch fishing.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Fishfighter said:


> West side of Saginaw bay
> View attachment 867841
> 
> View attachment 867840


Looks like Coggins Road?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Looks like Coggins Road?


Yes I also checked Erickson and tower beach all were iced in.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ice is gone now on the North Branch of the Clinton river. The geese were trying to drink frozen puddles by my work and most small water was still froze on the drive home


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Fishfighter said:


> Three inches thick sounds like it's time to go perch fishing.


Exactly what I was thinking. I'm ready for some whales.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Yesterday's bingo ice. We walked across it to get to the pocket (where I proceeded to forget another damn marsh stool...second one this year).

Even FishFighter looked tall standing on the ice in the corn.








..


----------



## Toby Two Tap (Nov 21, 2021)

Had to break ice at PM, but didn’t get ducks to land. They just piled up in the refuge in one hole in a corn field. Walked on ice in the morning just fine, but it thinned out from the warm sun all day, and walking back across was horrendous. Ice and mud DO NOT mix well!
Any suggestions on the best way to set up in ice like this?
We just had the jerk rig on 4 decoys, maybe mojos would have been better?


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Toby Two Tap said:


> Had to break ice at PM, but didn’t get ducks to land. They just piled up in the refuge in one hole in a corn field. Walked on ice in the morning just fine, but it thinned out from the warm sun all day, and walking back across was horrendous. Zone 7 ice and mud DO NOT mix well!
> Any suggestions on the best way to set up in ice like this?
> We just had the jerk rig on 4 decoys, maybe mojos would have been better?


Our trip in was fine on the ice as well. The trip out it was a little tough to get back on the surface. And then we made it 30 yards or so from the edge of the field and started busting through non-stop. Feels great on the shins.

As for setup, I'd bust a bigger hole if it were me. Find that sweet spot where you're walking on it and it still breaks, but you're breaking big chunks (think car parking space sized) instead of little. And then slide those big chunks under the ice to get rid of them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

This late in the year spinners can be more a curse than an aid. Shell decoys on the edge of the ice can help.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Busted ice today too, and only managed one lone hen. Lot of work for little return.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

W
We figured it out collected 12. My last hunt done for the year, ended up with 160. 54 birds better than last year hunting the same number of days. Our shooting skills were way better this year. Goose Bay is all yours!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Good season Jerry! Here on the west side it’s roughly the same. Hard freeze last week really congregated the birds……right where I hunt🤣


----------



## CJT (Sep 27, 2020)

Toby Two Tap said:


> Had to break ice at PM, but didn’t get ducks to land. They just piled up in the refuge in one hole in a corn field. Walked on ice in the morning just fine, but it thinned out from the warm sun all day, and walking back across was horrendous. Ice and mud DO NOT mix well!
> Any suggestions on the best way to set up in ice like this?
> We just had the jerk rig on 4 decoys, maybe mojos would have been better?
> View attachment 868354
> ...



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CJT (Sep 27, 2020)

Toby Two Tap said:


> Had to break ice at PM, but didn’t get ducks to land. They just piled up in the refuge in one hole in a corn field. Walked on ice in the morning just fine, but it thinned out from the warm sun all day, and walking back across was horrendous. Ice and mud DO NOT mix well!
> Any suggestions on the best way to set up in ice like this?
> We just had the jerk rig on 4 decoys, maybe mojos would have been better?
> View attachment 868354
> ...


If you break that ice off in big chunk and float them under the ice Your opening will look more natural. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Had to be some open water today? Nayanquing and Fish PT should get some more days in.
As well as other Z2 water.


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I was told that FP had about 30 in the PM draw by someone that was there. AM surely had less.
AM Monday draw will be a ghost town.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Brougham said:


> Had to be some open water today? Nayanquing and Fish PT should get some more days in.
> As well as other Z2 water.


Not sure how many parties this afternoon but the lot is full….no surprise


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Ponds ’round here have mostly opened up in the middle. Bet they close back in a hurry Wednesday night.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I figure its better to freeze out end of season. That way ya know you had your chances at whatever big push would have happened.

If ya dont freeze out, then well, you know when the big push will be... LOL


----------

